# Cpc exam tips



## rlfisher09 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone!  I am in serious need of some help! I am taking my CPC certification tomorrow and was wondering if anyone had some last minute tips for me! I just completed a coding and billing program (that was supposed to take two years part time) in a semester with straight A's but I worried about the exam. After reading that most people have been doing this for years before they take their test I feel I might have underestimated how difficult it will be since I have only been actually coding for a month. Any tips or suggestions for my exam tomorrow would be great! I have done all the practice tests and went through the work book offered by AAPC. 

Thank You!!


----------



## fretz1973 (Dec 9, 2011)

I also used the practice exams and the AAPC workbook and passed on the first try. My advice is answer the easy one first save the hard ones for last...Also go straight to the code and beside each one write the differences between the codes. This is how I took the test and it seemed to help...


----------



## rlfisher09 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank You! Were the practice test about the same level of difficulty as the real test or were they easier?


----------



## fretz1973 (Dec 9, 2011)

They were the same difficulty to me. I felt they prepared me very well for the actual test. Good luck on your test...


----------



## ajs (Dec 9, 2011)

rlfisher09 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I am in serious need of some help! I am taking my CPC certification tomorrow and was wondering if anyone had some last minute tips for me! I just completed a coding and billing program (that was supposed to take two years part time) in a semester with straight A's but I worried about the exam. After reading that most people have been doing this for years before they take their test I feel I might have underestimated how difficult it will be since I have only been actually coding for a month. Any tips or suggestions for my exam tomorrow would be great! I have done all the practice tests and went through the work book offered by AAPC.
> 
> Thank You!!



There was a really good thread elsewhere in the forums on this topic...here is the link.  Look at Brandi's post with test taking tips and I think you will find it most helpful!

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=64283


----------



## cperk (Dec 9, 2011)

I took the test on 12/03/2011. Last Saturday. This was my first try and I passed with an 80%. I used the practice exam from Carol Bucks review and I think the real test was harder. The best advice I would give is do not second guess yourself and don't spend a lot of time on one question. Keep moving. If you can do that you'll be fine. I've never worked in the coding field. I passed with a medical terminology class and one semester of Coding. You can do it..GL!!


----------



## rlfisher09 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank You Everyone! It's very much appreciated  I'm gonna ace this thing!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 9, 2011)

Please let us know how you did and good luck!


----------



## dsuther@amerigroupcorp.com (Dec 12, 2011)

I think the most important thing to remember is keep track of the time. Don't obsess about it, just be mindful of how much time you have left and try to keep moving.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Dec 14, 2011)

1) Skip the index and go straight to the tabular to look up the four options that you are given

2) Skip long and difficult questions on the exam (and bubble sheet) and go back to them at the end if you have time.

3) When guessing make an educated one. Ex: If you are in the musculoskeletal section (20000 codes) your answer will likely have a 20000 code listed

4) Knowing some med term and anatomy can hepl you more than you think

5) A lot of the correct answers have codes that are repeated in at least two of the options with only a slight variation (Ex: Option A and B may be identical except A has a modifier and B does not)

6) 95% of the question have the answer some where in one of the manuals. Read your guidelines and know your modifiers!

7) Google "CPC practice exam", there are a lot of free and cheap practice out there (and practice is the best way to study).

There's a good practice exam here (150 questions for $19.99) http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalc...cticeexam.html

Good luck to you and don't give up!


----------



## rlfisher09 (Dec 15, 2011)

*I Passed!!*

Thanks to everyone for all the tips I just found out today that I PASSED!! The test took me 4 and 1/2 hours Ugh lol! Now It's off to work!

Thanks Again!


----------



## AdamlShoop (Dec 15, 2011)

*Congrats*

A HUGE congratulations are in order! Cheers!


----------



## JudyW (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats.  Be proud of what you have accomplished. Hope you have much success in landing that special job you want.


----------

